# Belgies bust Cadel Evans' sougnier caught with 195 doses of EPO?



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Anybody read...what I'm guessing is Dutch? I'm not really sure about the content, but this was posted on Facebook this morning.

http://www.standaard.be/artikel/det...ectionid=8f693cea-dba8-46e4-8575-807d1dc2bcb7

Could be interesting....If it's true.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

English version already up:

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory?id=13965609


----------



## nedbraden (Jun 13, 2011)

Why did it take two years for someone to take action?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Already up on VeloNation:

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/8...nks-with-soigneur-implicated-in-EPO-case.aspx


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

nedbraden said:


> Why did it take two years for someone to take action?


Maybe he was smart enough to not use his own name and address, therefore it takes some time and effort for the police to find him?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

195 doses for the personal use of a part time soigneur? That's totally credible.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fireform said:


> 195 doses for the personal use of a part time soigneur? That's totally credible.


Maybe it's for his aging grandmother, and his dog. Or, his stable of dogs.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That many doses and you're fixin' to supply a few teams.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe he's moving to Colorado and opening up a Medicinal Marijuana and EPO shop?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome! We need more of the green cross in town.

Reading the article its like rats off a sinking ship. Uh, I have never heard of this guy. Silly BS.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The way I see it the only riders interested in this EPO would be amateur racers. No way should any top pros come near this. The risk of getting caught is too great.


----------

